# ayuda para diseñar este circuito impreso simple



## agusazar (Ene 6, 2006)

hola, soy nuevo en el ambito de la electronica y no es mi fuerte diseñar circuitos impresos. por ende requiero ayuda para diseñar este.
agradezco cualquier aporte.

El circuito se encuentra en esta direccion:

http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm

o entrando a: www.x-robotics.com/
es aquel robot seguidor de lineas,

muchas gracias

agustin


----------



## ArturoGP (Feb 28, 2006)

--que tal agusazar, checa este link y podras hacer tu impreso.

saludos.

http://www.plaquetodo.com/plaquetodo/presentacion/proceso.htm


----------

